# Anyone near Willaston (Wirral)?



## smallred (28 April 2016)

Hi all, 

I'm moving to Willaston on the Wirral in August (I'm in Liverpool at the moment) and am looking for somewhere for 2  ISH - one a youngster.  I'm looking for a livery yard close by where they can stay out as much as possible to keep them sane (ie out 24/7 in summer and all day in winter unless totally horrible).  I'll be able to do them DIY most of the time but will need the option of assisted/full livery when I'm busy/away.  An outdoor school is essential, lunge/round pen ideal, and an indoor school would be wonderful.  XC course on-site or nearby would also be ideal, as would somewhere that hosted clinics or was within easy reach.  Can anyone help with info?

I know lots of places don't advertise and are known only by word of mouth among locals!  If you could PM me details if you don't want to put them on a public thread then please go ahead 

I'm also looking for a local riding club - is there an active one for the Wirral area?


----------



## webble (28 April 2016)

Lydiate is lovely, waiting list for diy is like dead mans shoes but they have part come up from time to time. Hanns Hall Stud and Oaktree both do part and are nice too. I'm not sure if either have a round pen though. Hacking in the area is brilliant and there are lots of places that hold clinics and comps nearby. DIY in the area is tough to find with the facilities you are looking for unfortunately as there is a very high horse population


----------



## smallred (29 April 2016)

Thanks Webble, hadn't heard of Hanns Hall before - I'll try there.  Lydiate is perfect, but as you say, vacancies like hens teeth, they had a full livery one come up recently but no DIY


----------



## webble (29 April 2016)

Yes you won't get diy there sorry. Bank farm in raby is good too if you like dressage


----------



## Noble (22 May 2016)

Thornton farm livery/Lyons competition horses, not far and has most of what you require.


----------



## webble (22 May 2016)

Hanns hall are currently advertising vacancies


----------

